# A Miracle



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

so, last night DS slept a SIX HOUR STRETCH!!!!!









We haven't even started nightweaning yet (waiting until after his dental procedure which is Friday) but I have been unlatching him a lot before he is asleep. I don't know if that helped, or he was just really tired for some reason, but... Wow!

If you know anything about my kid, you know how much of a miracle that is!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

How do you feel? Like a new woman? Did you wake up after that stretch and forget your name or where you were for a minute?









ETA, there must be something in the air, because Matthew slept straight through two nights ago, AGAIN! Is this the light at the end of the tunnel? Sure do hope so, but Im not going to hold my breath


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

haha well I still woke up every hour or two (he's got me trained!) but it was still nice to be LEFT ALONE for 6 hours! haha


----------



## Jayray (Oct 13, 2008)

Woohoo!! Congrats! We also had a miracle in our house last night! Except I woke up before the babe and couldn't go back to sleep!!! Argh.

Here's to hoping the good sleep continues!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW!!!





































I'm so happy you got left alone for 6 hours!! Way to go Liam!!


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

YAY!!







From what I have read about your situation, that really is amazing!! There really was something in the air last night. DS slept for 7.5 hours straight, went back to bed after eating, and slept until 7:30 in the morning. WHAT???? This is the same kid that woke up 6 times the past 5 nights and got up at 4 am each day. I now heart daylight savings for all its magic!! Waiting for the shoe to drop tonight...


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Go Liam!


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

My own DD slept seven hours last night. Then went back to sleep for another 2.5!! Isn't it great! And we're nightweaning soon too. Hopefully this trend sticks for all of us.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Hooooray!!! So happy for you! And if he can do it once...???!

Maybe we're all finally turning a corner? Despite terrible nights here and there, DS consistently only wakes 2-3 times a night now AND he's got molars, canines, and the teeth inbetween coming through.

Of course, now I am a horrible sleeper! Couldn't fall asleep until midnight last night. And I still wake up frequently even when ds is still asleep.

Anyway, GREAT news!


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yippee, Liam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


























































We were doing better over here too - getting one 4-5 hour stretch at the beginning (was that really MY child?!?!?!?) But, then DD got sick. I hope to be getting back on track soon!


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

I've watched your posts all along, often lamenting my own DS's lack of sleep (he's just a few months older than yours). I've seen your frustration, and watched as, over time, you've turned a difficult experience into valuable advice for other moms. The tone of your posts has gone from frantic to accepting to wise and empathetic. Just look at how much you've learned and grown!

To relate: My DS slept until 3:30 am last night, and went back to sleep until 5:45. I could say it was a fluke or a phase of the moon







or maybe... just maybe... you and I, LadyCatherine, (and some other mommies here!) are in for a much-needed change of routine. I sure hope so.

Best wishes for many more peaceful nights.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgreenemama* 
I've watched your posts all along, often lamenting my own DS's lack of sleep (he's just a few months older than yours). I've seen your frustration, and watched as, over time, you've turned a difficult experience into valuable advice for other moms. The tone of your posts has gone from frantic to accepting to wise and empathetic. Just look at how much you've learned and grown!

To relate: My DS slept until 3:30 am last night, and went back to sleep until 5:45. I could say it was a fluke or a phase of the moon







or maybe... just maybe... you and I, LadyCatherine, (and some other mommies here!) are in for a much-needed change of routine. I sure hope so.

Best wishes for many more peaceful nights.

thank you for such a sweet post!


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louisep* 
Hooooray!!! So happy for you! And if he can do it once...???!

Maybe we're all finally turning a corner? Despite terrible nights here and there, DS consistently only wakes 2-3 times a night now AND he's got molars, canines, and the teeth inbetween coming through.

Of course, now I am a horrible sleeper! Couldn't fall asleep until midnight last night. And I still wake up frequently even when ds is still asleep.

Anyway, GREAT news!

Our babies were born the same day!!! A good day for babies


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

So, LadyCatherine. How have things been going? THe last two nights now Matthew has woken around 230ish. I make sure our "nest" (please see other thread, hehe) is ready, and when he wakes, I just go get him, snug up on the floor with him, and he goes back to sleep. It was a working thing before the teething and colds hit our house last month, and seems to be working again. Hes in a much better mood lately too, so whatever hurdle he was trying to get over (Did nothing but cry/whine/throw things for like 3 WEEKS) he must have finished that race.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well last night we were back to 2 hour stretches.. I was SURE he'd sleep well last night because he played really hard yesterday afternoon outside.. but nope. Oh well, guess the 6 hour thing was a fluke.


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

You are not alone...my dream night was a one time event









But if it is possible once, it will happen for all of us again, right???


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

OK Mamas! Matthew did it AGAIN last night. Thats two times in one week! ANyone else as lucky?







(OK, I know that means something else, but no other emoticon seemed to fit







)


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

YAY Matthew! And yes yes yes! My DS did it again too! Two times in one week is a true miracle. LadyCatherine...were you so lucky again??


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh goodness I hope so. I am not sure how LadyCatherine functions, I really don't!

And





















Jend1002! I have that Barry white song in my head "theres something in the air!".


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

We're still on 3 wakings a night and had one night this week where he was awake for 5 hours!!! But I'll still take it over the nights we used to have from 5-12 months. Plus, he's teething hard right now - all 4 molars & all 4 canines!! Ouch.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

haha noooo such luck here. yesterday he REFUSED to nap ALL DAY.. i spent 2 hours trying to get him to nap! all he wanted to do was jump on the bed and bounce on the pillows... GRR!







But he crashed hard at 6:00 (only took THREE minutes to nurse to sleep) and stayed in bed until 7 this morning. He was up every 1-2 hours all night though. Until 5, when he woke every 15 minutes.

I don't know how I function either. God's grace, that's all I can think.

Liam is having his dental surgery tomorrow.. praying it goes well! Then we will begin nightweaning probably next weekend. The end is in sight!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

DARN!! Well heres to hoping the surgery goes smoothly. I am SURE you will keep us updated, right?


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
DARN!! Well heres to hoping the surgery goes smoothly. I am SURE you will keep us updated, right?









Yes, I will let you all know!









P.S. DS can't have anything to eat or drink (including BREASTMILK!!) after midnight tonight until after the surgery. Any suggestions? I was thinking either A) DH will take over from midnight on, or B) I only let him latch on for a second, then unlatch and try to cuddle back to sleep....... either way I don't see this going well.


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 
P.S. DS can't have anything to eat or drink (including BREASTMILK!!) after midnight tonight until after the surgery.









Did they say no clear fluids too?! My son has had 2 surgeries and for both I was able to give him apple juice after midnight but I am not sure up until what time. I actually set the alarm (I know...really? Wake him?!) and gave him juice right up until the last second because I thought he'd be so hungry in the morning. I am sure every surgery is different though.

My son often relies on the bottle to fall asleep (or I rely on it to get him to sleep!) so I know not being able to breastfeed Liam must be a stressful thought! I would think that it would be better to let DH take over after midnight because unlatching him after a second may really frustrate him.

I hope all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 

P.S. DS can't have anything to eat or drink (including BREASTMILK!!) after midnight tonight until after the surgery. Any suggestions? I was thinking either A) DH will take over from midnight on, or B) I only let him latch on for a second, then unlatch and try to cuddle back to sleep....... either way I don't see this going well.









Oh gosh, that's incredibly tough! He doesn't take a paci right? I think a combination of a and b and just remember it's one night and you'll get through it. Maybe even getting out of bed and playing will help if it gets really bad?

Best of luck for the next 24 hours.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

The surgery went well, his teeth are fixed, and baby is doing fine! They found a lot more cavities/decay when they went in and did X-rays.







Poor kid.. 18 months old with 6+ cavities!

Last night, I just sort of decided to unlatch after he had been on too long, but not make a big deal. Because I was so exhausted I couldn't keep him from nursing. So, even though I "broke the rules" he still did fine! I didn't nurse him past 3 AM though. Before and after the surgery were rough. He kept asking to nurse but I couldn't, it was so sad.







Then afterwards he was a wreck for a little while.. but as soon as we got him home he nursed right to sleep. I am about to go join him!


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Poor love! Glad it all when smoothly though.


----------



## fruitlove (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congrats! Last night must have been a lucky one b/c my dd slept almost 8 hours for the fist time. I think the sucking thing does have something to do with it b/c we haven't night weaned either, but she's had a bad cold and is teething badly, so she's had to find other ways to comfort herself other than nursing. I've been mostly just rocking her when she wakes.

Good luck!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I wanted to reactiviate this thread.

Anyone else seemed to have turned a corner?

Lady? How is liam? How is nightweaning going? Matthew seems to have nightweaned successfully. He hasnt needed a bottle in the middle of the night inatleast a month. However we have succesfuly slept ALL NIGHT for almost a WEEK! I am not sure if I should get my hopes up yet?


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gina, that is awesome!! A week?! It's funny - we had a serious regression and I even posted about DS staying up for HOURS every night but then - wham! last night he slept from 7:45 pm until 5:15 am. I feel like a new woman. Of course, I have no expectations for tonight but this was the longest he has ever slept by a ton. Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope there are many repeat performances in your future.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jend1002* 
Gina, that is awesome!! A week?! It's funny - we had a serious regression and I even posted about DS staying up for HOURS every night but then - wham! last night he slept from 7:45 pm until 5:15 am. I feel like a new woman. Of course, I have no expectations for tonight but this was the longest he has ever slept by a ton. Fingers crossed for all of us!!

Well like I said, I am weary of getting my hopes up to high, but it has been nice to be able to just lay him down and he ROLLS OVER AND GOES TO SLEEP! I mean, is this is the same baby? HOLY CRAP! Of course, he still only has BARELY 6 teeth, so I expect a regression any time now due to more teeth coming in, but I will take what I can get now.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

We're doing okay. One night is great or okay (we did have a straight 7 the other night!!!) and then the next pretty miserable. He's teething like crazy so we will see what happens when they're all through!

Congrats to those getting some zzzzzzs!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

We've had some good nights and some bad ones. He's been doing this long first stretch (3-4 hours), but then stay latched on from 3-7 AM.. but pop off every 5 minutes and want to "sitch" (switch sides). I think because my milk supply is dropping.. We still haven't really started nightweaning..







I am feeling so awful right now (all day "morning" sickness) and I just don't have the energy to think about it right now. Once I am feeling better we will do it.. I'm thinking we will move him to his own bed and have DH gradually take over more and more of the night. I can only put it off for so long.. has to be done before November!


----------



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats LC185, I didn't realize you were preggo! Maybe the milk supply dropping will help with night weaning?

Just wanted to add the small miracles that we have experienced over the past 24 hours. DS stayed in bed for 12 hours last night (usually only 10), and had two 3.5 hours stretches while we were in bed too (usually only 1.5)!!! He did wake twice before we came to bed but I think we all feel so much more rested. The icing on the cake- he just put himself to sleep for a nap







He hasn't done that since he was a newborn. Usually it is about 10 minutes of patting and rubbing his back, sometimes more.

Even if this is an isolated experience, I will always be able to look back at it and know it is possible!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

First night of regression. OYE. He went down very difficulty, and then at midnight, was UP. I snugged up with him on our nest in his room, but he kept tossing and turning and popping up. Finally, I gave in and made him a bottle, and he fell back sleep.







.


----------



## Jend1002 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, we regressed too. I only got 2 good days and so of course, I was so disappointed last night. I don't know why I set myself up like that but I somehow convinced myself that we had made it - we were finally sleeping through. Oh well. Last night my son was UP UP UP from 2:00 until 4:00. Ugh. Not even a bottle helped. I don't want to give middle of the night bottles any more and after I tried it and it didn't help, I was really mad


----------

